# My first coconut test



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello,

i made a coconut test with my natural fork slingshot and strongest full butterfly bands, 20mm steel, heated bands (on my gas heater) and quick release technique.

The coconut can´t stop the bullet.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

HOLY CRAP! NIce work Tobse, i really enjoyed seeing the making of the sling too! ALSO, i love the pile of debris at the end of your range! I can tell you've been having lots of fun messing stuff up! Keep on shooting buddy!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I love the smell of coconut in the morning.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, good shooting buddy!


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

orcrender said:


> I love the smell of coconut in the morning.


Smells like... victory lol. Impressive!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I really like the shape of that slingshot. Very well done.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great demonstration of power! And thanks so much for showing the construction of the slingshot ... beautiful job.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## swarbt119 (Jan 12, 2011)

That slingshot is a Beast, awesome performance. I love the construction, excellent craftsmanship.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Charles said:


> Great demonstration of power! And thanks so much for showing the construction of the slingshot ... beautiful job.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Great video Tobse thanks for posting the construction of that beast. I always enjoy your slingshots/videos my freind.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Video,design beauty, demo, power all amazing. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Really cool Toby! Great work on that slingshot too! Flatband


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Enjoyed that thanks for sharing. Beauty of a slingshot too!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Excellent video! Beautiful sling!!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Awesome! You are one of my favorite slingshot Youtubers!

LGD


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

beautiful shooter


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I started watching to see the coconut destruction but I stayed to watch the build along 

What a great video! I really enjoyed it :thumbsup:


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks guys, glad you like the video.

they tasted good.



M_J said:


> I started watching to see the coconut destruction but I stayed to watch the build along
> 
> What a great video! I really enjoyed it :thumbsup:


this exactly was my plan 

i found this small build along clips while cleaning my HDD, because i like the slingshot, so I wanted it to share with you guys 

But I found it a bit boring, then I thought what could I do to make it a little more entertaining ?

So i went out and shoot through this coconut to make it more entertaining.

i think this is my preferred method to open a coconut in the future, most likely it does not go faster 

regards

Tobse


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Glad to see you are "back" lol


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

I watched s'more of your vids and wow! The ravioli destruction video was uh-mazing  Although the very thought of TAKING MY THUMB CLEAN OFF WITH A SLINGSHOT will prevent me from dabbling in that kind of power for a long, long time... just try explaining that to the medic hahaha


----------

